# Graceful sandhill crane



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2018)

XT2, 100-400 with 1.4TC. velvia simulation


----------



## baturn (Mar 27, 2018)

Great stuff! Love the low angle.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice capture.  Golf course?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Nice capture.  Golf course?


Thanks. Yes, my backyard


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2018)

That must use a LOT of Shake 'n Bake...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2018)

tirediron said:


> That must use a LOT of Shake 'n Bake...


Lots of worms, snails, and grubs out there.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice angle and capture. Do you get a Drop if your ball lands in a big pile of crane poop or do you play it where it lies.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Nice angle and capture. Do you get a Drop if your ball lands in a big pile of crane poop or do you play it where it lies.


I don't know, I'm not usually around the green....


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 27, 2018)

A very nicely taken photo.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 27, 2018)

nice shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 27, 2018)

I like that angle JC.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2018)

baturn said:


> Great stuff! Love the low angle.





Gary A. said:


> Nice.





Fujidave said:


> A very nicely taken photo.





Dave442 said:


> nice shot





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I like that angle JC.



Thanks y'all. I was in a golf cart and it was up on the hill of a green, I'm usually way over them, hence the great angle. This was shot at 560mm, needless to say, I chose the wrong club.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2018)

Here are 3 more shots. One thing I noticed about this 100-400, if your close enough to the subject, you can get that dreamy OOF area and the sharpness is crisp. 

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 27, 2018)

All excellent shots.  Love that last one.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2018)

BrentC said:


> All excellent shots.  Love that last one.



Thanks Brent!


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Mar 27, 2018)

Great shots, everything sharp, nice species!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2018)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Great shots, everything sharp, nice species!


Thanks LK


----------



## baturn (Mar 28, 2018)

Enjoyed the entire set. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2018)

baturn said:


> Enjoyed the entire set. Thanks for posting.


Thanks bud. These were shot in morning, golden hour or right at the end. Man, had a bad day of golf that morning.


----------



## Tony744 (Mar 31, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 31, 2018)

Tony744 said:


> Great shots!


Thanks Tony!


----------

